# silverado leveling kit



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

Putting on a levling kit this afternoon on my 2007 Silverado. This means I now need Bigger tires!!!:smile: I would like a A/T that will give me a long tread life. I was looking at the Michelin ATX2's. Does any one have any suggestions. Thanks,


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I got over 60K miles on a set of BF Goodrich AT's. They probably have another 10K on them but I went too long before getting the front end aligned and one wore pretty bad on the outside. They're on a 2500HD 4x4.


----------



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

Go with the BFG'S I have had two sets that I have gotten around 70,000 miles.


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

what do leveling kits run for a silverado? how much does it raise the front end?


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

I purchased my leveling kit from offroadunlimited.com and they were around 95 with tax. Everywere else was 130-160. It took me about 2 hours to put them on. I will send pics when it back from the front end shop!!


----------



## dfish (May 31, 2007)

BFG AT'S 60000 miles


----------



## Fishindean (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out the the Good Year Wrangler silent Armors


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

what all did you have to change out?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

another vote for BFG's All Terrain's. I just put another set on my Silverado.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

Nothing to change out just add the spacers to the top of the coil over shock. I can send you a copy of the instructions.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

duck if you can shoot them to me.thanks jay


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks duck for all that info.jay


----------

